# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Is nifurpirinol effective against BGA? ... no



## Slippery Fingers (Mar 19, 2003)

I have consistent BGA problem in my low-tech tank.

I have difficulty in getting erythomycin here due to tight control on the sale of antibiotics here in Singapore.

I am wonder whether fish medications like nifurpirinol will be effective against BGAs.

BC


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

If this antibiotic kills gram positive bacteria, then it probably would work.

Kanamycin is another antibiotic that works against Blue-green algae. 

Can't you get Maracyn tablets at your aquarium store?


----------



## Slippery Fingers (Mar 19, 2003)

I will try looking for more information on nifurpirinol.

I do not see recommendations of the black-out method here in the El-Natural section. Is the black out method not suitable for a low-tech tank?

BC


----------



## Slippery Fingers (Mar 19, 2003)

I dosed some nifurpirinol into my tank over the Easter weekend. Apparently, it has no effect on the BGA. It is still spreading like wildfire...









BC


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by Slippery Fingers:
> I will try looking for more information on nifurpirinol.
> 
> I do not see recommendations of the black-out method here in the El-Natural section. Is the black out method not suitable for a low-tech tank?
> ...


I've never recommended the black-out method. The strategy for controlling algae is to get plants growing so well that they can out-compete alage. The black-out method hurts plants as much as algae.

Emergent plant growth can outcompete algae. Emergent plants (water lilies, Bacopa, etc) rooted in the substrate with plentiful iron and their leaves getting CO2 from the air have a big advantage over algae.


----------



## Slippery Fingers (Mar 19, 2003)

I have managed to get a medication from the LFS. It is named "Myercin-K" from Aqumedi. However, there is no mentioned of what exactly it is. I hope that it is erythomycin.

I will try it out tonight and see the progress.

BC


----------

